# Striped bass



## bigcor (Feb 3, 2017)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to smoke striped bass? Wood? Brine?


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2017)

Not knowing what kind of smoker you have,I do Blackfish and Stripers the same way 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173389/smoked-black-fish

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2017)

I've Done Stripers & many other Fish like the below "Step by Step" Method:


> > *Smoked Salmon*
> >
> > *Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*


BTW: If you have any Alder, you might like that better than Hickory.

Bear


----------



## bigcor (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for the  help. I will give that brine a shoot and try alder wood. Let you guy know how it worked


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2017)

bigcor said:


> Thanks for the help. I will give that brine a shoot and try alder wood. Let you guy know how it worked


Great !!

Pay attention to the Note on "How long to brine depending on the Thickness of the pieces".

Bear


----------



## bigcor (Feb 21, 2017)

IMG_0321.JPG



__ bigcor
__ Feb 21, 2017





It turn out great. Thanks for the help


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2017)

bigcor said:


> IMG_0321.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Does Look Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

